# Aluminium VGOD tube mech



## Mahir (30/12/17)

Hi guys 

Im looking for an aluminium Vgod mech mod


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/12/17)

We have them in stock. Is it the black aluminium you are looking for?


----------



## Mahir (30/12/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have them in stock. Is it the black aluminium you are looking for?



Yes. I checked your online store, said out of stock?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/12/17)

Most of our shops have stock. Do you live near any of them?


----------



## Mahir (30/12/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Most of our shops have stock. Do you live near any of them?



I'm in Cape Town


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/12/17)

Mahir said:


> I'm in Cape Town



I can set one aside and return it to our warehouse if you want. We can ship it on the 3rd


----------



## Mahir (30/12/17)

Cool. Let me know when it's available on your online store


----------

